# pregnant mice



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

hi my mice are pregnant this is moon and annabeth http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure013.jpg http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure018.jpg and this is ezra http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure023.jpg moon is a agouti,annabeth is a pew and ezra is a black :mrgreen: they will be born in about 20 days


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wo i love ezra!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

thank you the pinkies are going to be beatiful 19 more days can't wait :mrgreen:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You won't know if your mice are pregnant until they start to show (at around the two week mark)  You still need to remove the buck by around day 18 though, so it's good to keep note of when they were put together.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

yes i know i just like to keep track can't wait for her to show :mrgreen:


----------

